# bulla man



## kompaktowa

Hej wszystkim,
Tłumaczę sobie właśnie film i wyskakuje mi wyrażenie bulla man, którego znaczenie w tym kontekście jest dla mnie bliżej nieodgadnione. może ktoś z Was będzie wiedział:

-You never thought of giving them parachutes? (spytał Butler swym chropowatym głosiskiem)
-They're not much help.They're* bulla men*. (odpowiada na to dorodna i piękna słowianka zwana Izabelą Skorupco)
-What?(dziwi się Butler, patrząc na złotowłosą z ukosa)
-They were used by gladiators to snare other men.(wtrąca jeszcze bardziej rzężąco Bale)

jakieś sugestie?


----------



## kompaktowa

i jeszcze jedno czy pound może występować w znaczeniu jakiegoś schroniska albo domu dziecka czy czegoś na ten kształt? pasowałoby mi w kontekście, ale znalazłam tylko jako tymczasowy ośrodek opieki zwierząt tudzież schronisko dla zwierząt.


----------



## NotNow

In ancient Rome, a bulla man was sent out to captive slaves.  In modern times, the 
term refers to a gay man.  I don't know of any English or Polish eqvivalents for the first definititon. 

A pound is never used in reference to children.


----------



## kompaktowa

NotNow said:


> In ancient Rome, a bulla man was sent out to captive slaves.  In modern times, the
> term refers to a gay man.  I don't know of any English or Polish eqvivalents for the first definititon. 0



Thanks, that would be this first meaning. Do you know if this is some kind of loanword from latin maybe? I need a polish equivalent for this word, so perhaps it's the same word or something 

as far as the word "pound" is concerned, I thought so... but still no idea for other meaning which would have sense in this context:

-Is that your son?
-No. Got him from the pound.
-Is that where you get all your children?

It's a little bit strange. Maybe it was some kind of joke that I don't understand.


----------



## robin74

kompaktowa said:


> It's a little bit strange. Maybe it was some kind of joke


That's what I would think.


----------



## NotNow

I can't think of a loan word.  Bulla is Latin for bubble which is no help at all.  I suggest you post a question in the Latin forum.


----------



## kompaktowa

Thanks a lot I will try to cope with this somehow


----------



## Ben Jamin

NotNow said:


> In ancient Rome, a bulla man was sent out to captive slaves. In modern times, the
> term refers to a gay man. I don't know of any English or Polish eqvivalents for the first definititon.
> 
> A pound is never used in reference to children.


 
The most tempting then would be to translate *bulla man* as "łapacz niewolników", short "łapacz" or "naganiacz", if the context of the action does not suggest another, more precise term.


----------



## kompaktowa

Ben Jamin said:


> The most tempting then would be to translate *bulla man* as "łapacz niewolników", short "łapacz" or "naganiacz", if the context of the action does not suggest another, more precise term.




That's exactly how I translated it, "łapacz".


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

On the "got him from the pound" is definitely a joke.  Pound here refers to the "dog pound" -- usually a municipal animal shelter where stray pets (usually dogs) are kept until the owner claims the animal or it gets exterminated.  More likely called an "animal shelter" today, than a "pound."

Ak


----------

